# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Moogli, 6 ans, Labrador croisé Golden (78) - 4 ans de refuge

## Alantka

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Moogli
*Type:* Labrador
						
							
								croisé Golden Retriever
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 ans 4 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 331 968 610 000 21
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 78 - Yvelines
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 4 ans 7 mois 








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 01 39 55 26 68
*E-mail :* sosanimaux78@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Moogli est un type labrador et golden de 40 kg, né le 22 septembre 2016, castré, vacciné et identifié. C'est un chien dynamique, affectueux, intelligent et parfois envahissant. Il na jamais vécu en intérieur. Il vivait dans un jardin jour et nuit avant son abandon ; cela fait 4 ans quil est au refuge. 

Moogli adorerait rentrer dans votre maison, mais il ne faudra pas lui en vouloir si il déchire un coussin sans pouvoir lui retirer immédiatement, sil cherche à attraper ce qui traine dans la cuisine.. Il faudra savoir lui proposer autre chose beaucoup plus sympa pour quil lâche, quil perde cette envie et quil apprenne. Car Moogli a beaucoup appris et continue dapprendre même au refuge ! Un jardin sera plus pratique pour le maître dans cette période dadaptation. Il sera plus simple de laisser le chien dans le jardin pendant la préparation des repas par exemple. 

Les enfants en bas âge ne sont pas appropriés car ils pourraient avoir des gestes que Moogli n'interprèterait pas bien dans un premier temps. Moogli en premier chien nest pas conseillé. Lexpérience des chiens permettra de ne pas faire derreurs. Il peut vivre avec des chats sans leur faire de mal mais il aura parfois envie de les rattraper sils se mettent à courir. 

Moogli est un chien génial en extérieur ; il a un très bon rappel et sentends parfaitement avec ses congénères. Une maison avec dautres chiens peut très bien lui convenir. Il tire un peu en laisse mais une fois bien dépensé, cest tout à fait correct. Une dernière petite chose, il est stressé en voiture. Il aime y monter mais narrête pas de bouger et veut faire des allers retours devant et derrière. Pour le transporter, nous lavons habitué à une cage de transport adaptée à sa taille, mais il faut une grande voiture.

Lidéal serait de pouvoir venir le rencontrer et le promener plusieurs fois avant de le prendre chez vous. Moogli a besoin dun peu de temps pour faire confiance, mais une fois que la confiance est là, il est génial ! Il faut apprendre à le connaitre, à le comprendre, à composer avec lui et trouver des habitudes de vie qui conviennent à toute la famille. Lui aussi il a besoin de vous tester, vous connaitre, vous aimer... Le réglage au début est une période qui peut être longue, parfois démotivante quand on veut un chien parfait de suite mais tellement enrichissante et gratifiante lorsquenfin, tout roule ! 

Nous espérons vraiment pouvoir proposer à Moogli une autre vie que le refuge. Si vous pensez pouvoir nous faire des propositions pour lui alors bien-sûr nhésitez pas à nous envoyer votre dossier, nous prendrons avec plaisir le temps de létudier et de communiquer avec vous.

Si vous êtes intéressé, vous pouvez nous faire une demande motivée par mail et nous renvoyer le formulaire d'adoption:
Clic lien formulaire d'adoption, document word à remplir, enregistrer et à nous renvoyer

Merci de téléphoner IMPÉRATIVEMENT au refuge avant de vous déplacer !  :: 

*********************

*SOS Animaux 78*
Pension et refuge pour chiens
34, route de Versailles
78150 Rocquencourt

*Téléphone :* 01 39 55 26 68
*Mail :* sosanimaux78@gmail.com
*Site Internet :* Lien
*Page Facebook :* Lien

*Siret :* 331 968 610 000 21

*********************

*Je   diffuse pour  SOS   Animaux 78 mais ne                    parle    pas  en leur nom,    pour  toute   question ou             information         autre que     celles  citées   dans    cette     annonce,        merci  de          contacter directement le   refuge !*

----------


## Alantka



----------


## Alantka



----------


## Alantka



----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## lénou

::

----------


## France34

Le beau MOOGLI a t il trouvé une bonne famille ?

----------


## Alantka

Malheureusement non, Moogli est toujours à l'adoption...

----------


## France34

C'est étonnant que ce loulou si beau et si gentil ne soit pas encore adopté ! Allez ,vite , un bon adoptant sportif ayant un jardin pour MOOGLI !

----------


## charlotte2310

C’est incompréhensible mais Moogli a peu de demandes...ça fait plus d’un an qu’il est arrivé au refuge. C’est un super loulou, touchant, avec un beau regard, sociable avec ses congénères. C’est un magnifique chien !


N’hésitez pas à appeler le refuge pour avoir toutes les infos  ::

----------


## charlotte2310

Up pour Moogli  ::

----------


## Alantka



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Alantka



----------


## charlotte2310

Un adoptant pour le beau Moogli, cest un amour de chien, il a un super rappel, il sentend bien avec les autres chiens, à confirmer avec le refuge mais il me semble quil a été testé chats avec succès chez une bénévole. Il est temps quil trouve sa famille, ça fait déjà plus dun an quil est arrivé au refuge.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

Vite une gentille famille pour ce beau toutou !!!

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin adopter le beau MOOGLI ?

----------


## Alantka

*Trois questions à Philippe, bénévole à SOS Animaux 78




**Philippe, que peux-tu nous dire de Moogli ?*
Moogli est un chien attachant, débordant de vie et plein dénergie. Il adore se
promener et cest un bonheur de soccuper de lui. Il a un caractère
indépendant mais est très sociable tant avec les humains quavec les autres
chiens.

*Comment perçois-tu sa vie au refuge ?*
Moogli est bien au refuge. Quand on rentre de promenade, il est toujours
heureux de retrouver son environnement. Comme il a bon caractère, on met
souvent dans son enclos de nouveaux chiens pour quil facilite leur adaptation
et les aide à prendre confiance et ça marche.
Quand je le retrouve pour une promenade, il me saute dessus pour que je
létreigne Il est un peu encombrant mais cest super ! En balade, il adore
renifler partout, se roule dans lherbe avec volupté et si on trouve un point
deau où il peut se baigner, son bonheur est à son comble ! 

*Un jour, Moogli partira, quen penses-tu ?*
Je garde en tête le fait quun jour, Moogli quittera le refuge et je sais que ce
jour là jaurai un gros pincement au cur. Mais je sais aussi que, sil quitte le
refuge, cest parce que vous, léquipe de SOS Animaux 78, aurez pris soin de lui
trouver un environnement qui lui convient et des adoptants qui le méritent.
Il pourra enfin donner toute son affection à sa famille dadoption.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## manoe

Quel magnifique loulou ! Le profil exact de celui que je recherchais l'an passé, mais je n'ai pas vu ce post et j'ai depuis adopté un autre sans famille. Je n'ai pas de grands moyens de diffusion mais je partage au maximum pour Moogli qui me touche profondément  :: 
Vraiment incompréhensible qu'il n'ait pas encore trouvé son foyer... Grand merci aux bénévoles de tout ce qu'ils font pour lui

----------


## Alantka



----------


## Alantka



----------


## Alantka



----------


## Alantka



----------


## Alantka



----------


## France34

Un bon adoptant sportif pour le très beau et très gentil MOOGLI !

----------


## lealouboy

Tu as l'air d'être un sacré bon garçon Moogli, vite une famille aussi fun et dynamique que toi  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Un adoptant pour le beau Moogli, cest un amour de chien, il a un super rappel, il sentend bien avec les autres chiens, à confirmer avec le refuge mais il me semble quil a été testé chats avec succès chez une bénévole. Il est temps quil trouve sa famille, ça fait déjà plus dun an quil est arrivé au refuge.


presque deux ans de refuge pour un chien si beau avec tant de qualités!!!!!!


Qui peut me faire une bannière merci (Night est adopté )

----------


## Alantka



----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Toujours pas adopté???

----------


## GADYNETTE

pauvre petit père....j'espère qu'il va trouver bientôt SA FAMILLE POUR LA VIE

----------


## Alantka

> Toujours pas adopté???


Non, toujours pas...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Non, toujours pas...


Et personne n'est venu sur son post depuis 6 mois :: C'est trop triste

----------


## Monkey

Je vais demander une bannière pour le loulou  :Smile:

----------


## Alantka

Merci beaucoup Monkey !  ::

----------


## Alantka

Moogli attend toujours...

----------


## Alantka

*Suite à la tempête de cette nuit, nous n'avons plus de téléphone au refuge.
**Merci de nous contacter par mail en attendant les réparations.
**sosanimaux78@gmail.com
***

----------


## GADYNETTE

pourtant, MOOGLI a l'air "d'une bonne pâte" !!!

----------


## Alantka

*La ligne téléphonique a été rétablie*

----------


## Alantka

Plus de 3 ans et demi de box...  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Monkey

La demande de bannière a été faite  :Smile:

----------


## Alantka

Ce mois-ci, cela fera 4 ans que Moogli attend au refuge  ::

----------


## Myko78

Faut qu'il trouve cette année, tellement une bouille de bon chien  ::

----------


## Vegane7

FB de Moogli à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...08269279215128

----------


## Alantka



----------

